# Coopers Sparkling Extract Recipe



## Thunderlips (8/6/10)

Hi all,

A little while back I bought the Brew Your Own magazine "150 Classic Recipes" and it has a recipe in there for 
Coopers Sparkling, both all grain and extract. The only Aussie beer in the magazine btw.

I'll be brewing the extract version.

Anyway, the recipe calls for 680gms of 2-row pale malt.

I'm not sure what that is?
What should I be looking for at the homebrew shop?

It also say's 230gms crystal malt (60 L)

Any idea what that 60 L means?

Thanks.


----------



## felten (8/6/10)

Thunderlips said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A little while back I bought the Brew Your Own magazine "150 Classic Recipes" and it has a recipe in there for
> Coopers Sparkling, both all grain and extract. The only Aussie beer in the magazine btw.
> ...



America grows 2 different types of barley, 2 row and 6 row so they differentiate between the 2. All the malt you will find at HBS in Aus will be 2 row unless it states otherwise. So you're looking for just an ale malt which usually has an EBC of 5-7 IE. Joe White traditional ale, Simpsons maris otter/golden promise (they're different breeds of barley but both just ale malts). Since its a base malt however it needs to be mashed, so if you're just doing an extract and not a partial mash, you won't need it.

the L stands for lovibond and is a measurement of color, Americans use lovibond, Europe and Australia uses EBC (European brewing convention). In basic terms to get EBC from L you just double the number, so you're after a 120 EBC crystal IE. Weyermann caramunich 2, Joe White crystal


----------



## Thunderlips (8/6/10)

felten said:


> So you're looking for just an ale malt which usually has an EBC of 5-7 IE. Joe White traditional ale, Simpsons maris otter/golden promise (they're different breeds of barley but both just ale malts)
> 
> In basic terms to get EBC from L you just double the number, so you're after a 120 EBC crystal IE. Weyermann caramunich 2, Joe White crystal



Thanks for that felten


----------



## felten (8/6/10)

No worries, It wasn't long ago that I was asking the same questions.


----------



## RobboMC (8/6/10)

Can you pop the extract recipe up for us all to see?


----------



## redunderthebed (8/6/10)

RobboMC said:


> Can you pop the extract recipe up for us all to see?



The thomas cooper can of sparkling ale makes a brilliant beer that is quite faithful to the style of beer. 

1 can of sparkling ale
1 can of light malt
500g of light dry malt
300g of dextrose

I'm sure there is tweaks that will make it even better but the stuff i made was damn good following that recipe.


----------



## Thunderlips (10/6/10)

RobboMC said:


> Can you pop the extract recipe up for us all to see?


Sure thing...

19L
Extract with grains.
OG= 1.058
FG= 1.0012
IBU=25
SRM=10
ABV=5.6% 

0.91kg Coopers light dried malt.
1.5kg Coopers liquid malt extract (late edition).
0.68kg 2-row pale ale malt (not sure why it lists this as apparently it can't be used in an extract recipe).
0.23kg crystal malt.
0.45kg cane sugar.
13gms Pride of Ringwood hops (60mins).
13gms Pride of Ringwood hops (15mins).
13gms Pride of Ringwood hops (0mins).
1 tsp. Irish moss (15 mins).
Coopers dried yeast (2 packets), I'd be using a recultured Coopers Pale Ale yeast though.

Steep crushed crystal malt in 2.8L of water at 66c for 30 minutes.
Rinse grains with 1.5L water at 77c.
Add water to make 11L, stir in dried malt extract and bring to boil.
Boil for 60 minutes total, adding hops at times indicated.
Add the liquid malt and Irish moss with 15 minutes left in the boil.
Cool wort.
Transfer to fermenter and top up to 19L with cool water.
Aerate wort and pitch yeast.
Ferment at 18c until complete (about 7 to 10 days).


The magazine is really worth buying and it's only about $16.
The new edition has 250 recipes, which includes the original 150 that are in the first edition.
Most recipes include both extract and all grain versions.


----------



## MHB (10/6/10)

Just a couple of points

The Pale Malt and the crystal add up to just on a kg, what the recipe is calling for is a mini mash, usually you mash at about 3 water to 1 grain (by weight), so it makes perfect sense if you look at it that way.
Americans often think Australian brewers use POR in everything, from what I have heard Coopers use Tasmanian grown Golding for the late hops in this beer, I use Challenger because I like the really fruity flavour it gives.
Lastly not being a nitpicker but the Lo to EBC conversion is 1.97, its one of those numbers worth remembering.

MHB
Oh and yep that BYO 150 Recipe mag is a ripper, well worth the money, looking forward to the new 250 version arriving.
M


----------



## jayse (10/6/10)

25 IBU seems a bit low to me, to get the dry finish with the decent bitterness in ths beer I would expect more like 35 ibu.


----------



## RobboMC (10/6/10)

The commercial variety has quite a sweet finish, and I can never match it.

Low IBU is the answer, i always get carried away with 30min and 20min hop additions and
make it overly bitter. still good beer mind you, but not true to the original.

So 25 IBU makes sense to me.

Also, the original is 5.8%abv, so either add more of something like dme or less water,
why not the entire KG of dme.


----------



## MHB (11/6/10)

Actually it looks like a pretty sensible recipe; remember it was thought up in pounds so that 0.91 kg is actually 2 lbw, same for the sugar and all.
If you just went the whole kg of DME and rounded the sugar to 0.5 Kg allowing for a reasonable extraction from the mini mash (65%) you should hit about 1.058-9 at 19 L in the fermenter, lot of variables but it's on the money
Enjoy

MHB


----------



## peterl1981 (1/11/10)

how did this on go lads?


----------

